

Super Explorer – 2D tile exploring game in Racket - michaelsbradley
https://github.com/technomancy/super-explorer

======
michaelsbradley
Firing up the game is as simple as cloning with git and then:

`racket super-explorer.rkt`.

For mac users, racket is available via homebrew; another option is to download
and install DrRacket from racket-lang.org and augment $PATH with:

`export PATH="/Applications/Racket v6.1.1.1/bin":$PATH`.

[http://download.racket-lang.org/](http://download.racket-lang.org/)

